
Red Flags on CloudFlare IPO - miohtama
https://www.forbes.com/sites/greatspeculations/2019/09/12/what-investors-need-to-know-about-the-cloudflare-net-ipo/
======
yureka
There's also this, which doesn't look to be covered in the Forbes post:
[https://www.businessinsider.com/cloudflare-us-law-
terrorists...](https://www.businessinsider.com/cloudflare-us-law-terrorists-
narcotics-traffickers-2019-9)

